# Buspar? Remeron?



## kanyeknievel (May 29, 2010)

Ive been on .5 klonopin for quite some time, 4+ months id say. 1mg a day, .5 daily. It REALLY helps, i thought it was maybe a placebo effect, that if i did take my whole pill, whether i felt i needed it or not, i felt like it helped. So I did an experiment. I took .25 in the morning then .25 when i needed it next for 5 days or so. let me tell you that made me feel so much more anxious, worrying, depersonalized than before! I took my normal dose and i felt sooo much better than i did with the .25, barely think about my DP, and i just dont worry really.

Anyways i went to this new phsyciatrist who seems very smart and knows what he is doing, but im weary with phsyciatrists, since the one i had a while ago gave me Lexapro, lyrica, and something else and really made me suicidal and depressed the most ive ever been. He didnt want me to take Klonopin anymore, so he said Buspar was like it, but not an instant reliever like kpins are. He said it takes 6 weeks for me to really feel the difference. So i think ill start taking that , i was prescribed it today, and he said he will keep me on klonopin too until we can taper off it. Idk i feel eh about this, i like the klonopin a lot, i know its a benzo and im only 18 but seriously it helps and i dont like to change to something that might not... i dont wanna take klonopin forever, just until my DP is gone pretty much.

he also prescribed me Remeron, which he said was to sleep. I looked it up and its a sleep aid and anti-depressant...... im not depressed and id ont want an anti-depressant like before. i dont want to take this one, i can sleep but not without PM pills or something, it will take a while after if i dont take anything. but i read it causes some hallucinations which I DONT WANT, it will freak me out more than I need. and its an anti-depressant and with my history of anti-depressant.. nooo i dont want more.

so what are your thoughts on this?

MY DP CAME FROM WEED, i smoked everyday for 8 months then stopped and got really high the next time and i got the depersonalization from that... i definitely think its from anxiety and worrying cause thats the only problem i can think of, since im not depressed, and my anxiety keeps me worrying and thinking about it.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

buspar never helped me.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

kanyeknievel said:


> Ive been on .5 klonopin for quite some time, 4+ months id say. 1mg a day, .5 daily. It REALLY helps, i thought it was maybe a placebo effect, that if i did take my whole pill, whether i felt i needed it or not, i felt like it helped. So I did an experiment. I took .25 in the morning then .25 when i needed it next for 5 days or so. let me tell you that made me feel so much more anxious, worrying, depersonalized than before! I took my normal dose and i felt sooo much better than i did with the .25, barely think about my DP, and i just dont worry really.
> 
> Anyways i went to this new phsyciatrist who seems very smart and knows what he is doing, but im weary with phsyciatrists, since the one i had a while ago gave me Lexapro, lyrica, and something else and really made me suicidal and depressed the most ive ever been. He didnt want me to take Klonopin anymore, so he said Buspar was like it, but not an instant reliever like kpins are. He said it takes 6 weeks for me to really feel the difference. So i think ill start taking that , i was prescribed it today, and he said he will keep me on klonopin too until we can taper off it. Idk i feel eh about this, i like the klonopin a lot, i know its a benzo and im only 18 but seriously it helps and i dont like to change to something that might not... i dont wanna take klonopin forever, just until my DP is gone pretty much.
> 
> ...


after taking klonopin i think buspar will probably do nothing at all for you. it doesn't seem to work well for a lot of people anyway. btw your pdoc seems fairly clueless like many regarding DPD. Do your own research and find a shrink thats willing to listen and try the unconventional.


----------



## kanyeknievel (May 29, 2010)

aloof said:


> after taking klonopin i think buspar will probably do nothing at all for you. it doesn't seem to work well for a lot of people anyway. btw your pdoc seems fairly clueless like many regarding DPD. Do your own research and find a shrink thats willing to listen and try the unconventional.


its hard to find a good phsyciatrist that knows about this, he says he has experience with DP in the past with others. He also specializes in anxiety, addiction, and so forth. So he knows a lot about anxiety which is my main problem i presume. but if he doesnt help me that much after a month im thinking just going to my family doctor or someone and just get prescribed klonopin and go without a phsyciatrist. since there is no real medicine for DP, and anxietys my issue. Klonopin or benzos are pretty much my only option and i feel that being clean, taking my klonopin, staying busy, not thinking about my problem will cure it. not some phsyciatrist.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

kanyeknievel said:


> its hard to find a good phsyciatrist that knows about this, he says he has experience with DP in the past with others. He also specializes in anxiety, addiction, and so forth. So he knows a lot about anxiety which is my main problem i presume. but if he doesnt help me that much after a month im thinking just going to my family doctor or someone and just get prescribed klonopin and go without a phsyciatrist. since there is no real medicine for DP, and anxietys my issue. Klonopin or benzos are pretty much my only option and i feel that being clean, taking my klonopin, staying busy, not thinking about my problem will cure it. not some phsyciatrist.


i pretty much agree with your assessment...i also take a small amount of clonazepam(klonopin) but it doesnt help as much- ive been on it 14 months now. i dont want to up the dose. so i am always looking at alternatives. I believe for most people DP is rooted in chronic anxiety...it is for me. so anti-anxiety meds make the most sense. neurontin is one you might try that is fairly benign and would probably be better than buspar. it works fast and has a very short half-life but low addiction potential. it works very well for some. for me i can use it to supplement but i cant handle high doses it makes me tired and dopey. it can work well with klonopin as it can provide a mood lift to counteract the tendency towards depression with long term benzo use. I am going to give kava kava a try to see if i can use it in the evenings to cut down my clonazepam dose.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

aloof said:


> i pretty much agree with your assessment...i also take a small amount of clonazepam(klonopin) but it doesnt help as much- ive been on it 14 months now. i dont want to up the dose. so i am always looking at alternatives. I believe for most people DP is rooted in chronic anxiety...it is for me. so anti-anxiety meds make the most sense. neurontin is one you might try that is fairly benign and would probably be better than buspar. it works fast and has a very short half-life but low addiction potential. it works very well for some. for me i can use it to supplement but i cant handle high doses it makes me tired and dopey. it can work well with klonopin as it can provide a mood lift to counteract the tendency towards depression with long term benzo use. I am going to give kava kava a try to see if i can use it in the evenings to cut down my clonazepam dose.
> 
> as for the remeron..well that is a wicked antidepressant and i wouldnt take it just for sleep...jeez try melatonin or even neurontin before that stuff...it will make u want to eat everything in site.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

I tried Buspar once in highschool and got serious side effects with my heart and concentration. Doctor told me to get off the med immediately after hearing about that reaction. Luckily I had only taken it for a few days. Oddly enough, they were similar side effects to my withdrawal process from Zoloft. That medication didn't have side effects and helped with socializing a bit more (feels like it strengthens speech areas in the brain), however it did make me feel a bit too much of emotional equilibrium and zombie like sensations as well. Over time it also reduces your libido. Wow now that I think about it, my libido still has problems "after" getting off the med. I don't recommend either really, as weeks of cognitive behavioral therapy could also strengthen speech areas in the brain as well - reducing anxiety or atleast making it easier to talk over it. Bunch of crap.


----------

